# New Gallery Categories.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

We have added some new Categories to the Gallery to help ease the pain of the loss of the Members Galleries.


These are;

*Novelty Minatures.*  
For those Classic Comedy Conversions and Seasonal Specials.

 *Rogue's Gallery.*  
Like the show yourself thread a chance to see the faces behind the usernames.

*WIP Projects.*  
For those Unfinished items of interest.

*Army Showcase.*  
Show us your massed forces in all their painted glory. 
Those Armies that are entered into this section may well end up being in our *Army Showcase Feature.*


----------

